# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Londer, Ambasadori Robo  pritje  studentëve

## Shijaksi-London

Ambasadori pritje  studentëve

Ambasadori i Shqipërisë në Britaninë e Madhe Kastriot Robo në një takim me studentët shqiptarë ka thënë se  të studiosh në Britaninë e Madhe është privilegj, dhe një sfidë në të njëjtën kohë.

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu


Me iniciativën e MJAFT! London Club, dhe ambasadorit të republikës së Shqipërisë në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar Z Kastriot Robo, u organizua një mbrëmje e veçantë për të nderuar dhe respektuar studentët shqiptarë, që studjojnë në universitetet e Britanisë së Madhe. 

Kjo ishte një  iniciativë për tu përshëndetur , pasi për herë të parë, një organizatë kaq e njohur e shoqërisë civile del krahas përfaqesuesve të lartë të shtetit për të inkurajuar studentët shqiptarë në Britani, trurin e ri të vëndit, që po shkollohet jashtë Shqipërisë. Të pranishëm ishin studentë nga Shqiperia, Kosova dhe nga Maqedonia. 

Ambasada Shqiptare në këtë rast mbështeti një nga pikat kryesore te qellimit të klubit londinez të Lëvizjes MJAFT, atë të   përmirësimit të imazhit të Shqipërisë  dhe shqiptarëve në Britaninë e Madhe shprehet për AlbanianMail koordinatori i klubit londinez të Lëvizjes MJAFT Ralf Gjoni.

Në fjalën e tij përshëndetëse ambasadori Kastriot  Robo u shpreh se takimet me komunitetin shqiptarë në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar janë kënaqësi mjaft e madhe, por trakimet dhe veprimtaritë më të rinjtë studentë në mënyrë të veçantë përveç kënaqësisë të mbushin me krenari, kur shikojmë që numri i studentëve shqiptarë që studiojnë në kolegjet, universitet britanike është rritur ndjeshëm nga viti në vit.

Robo më tej në fjalën e tij  ka theksuar se të studiosh në Britaninë e Madhe është privilegj, dhe një sfidë në të njëjtën kohë.

Është privilegj pasi juve keni arritur që të futeni dhe të ndiqni studimet në një vënd ku niveli dhe cilësia e dijes dhe e shkencës është në majat më të larta në rang botëror, të studioni në një sistem arsimor ku mjaft të rinj jo vetëm nga Shqipëria, por edhe nga e gjithë bota e kanë për zili dhe ëndërr për të ardhur dhe studiuar është shprehur Robo.

Ndërsa Ela Hoxha bashkë themeluese e këtij klubi tha se  Natyra e këtij aktiviteti të inicuar nga lëvizja MJAFT! tregoi që ajo nuk është thjesht nje organizatë opozitare, por që ajo lufton fort për promovimin e ndërtimit te koalicioneve dhe aleancave qe rrisin impaktin e politikës

Orsida Gjebrea e cila mbulon mardhënjet me publikun në klubit londinez të Lëvizjes MJAFT mendon se është e domosdorshme një bashkëpunim me shoqatat e tjera studentore në Britaninë e Madhe.  MJAFT! London Club kërkon që të bashkepunojë me të gjitha organizatat (ASA, LSE Alb Society, Zgjimi Studentor në Oksfordi, Rrjeti akademik, etj...) dhe me vetë autoritetet diplomatike për të përmiresuar imazhin e shqiptareve në Britani. 

MJAFT! London Club ndjehet tepër i kënaqur me gadishmërinë dhe mbeshtetjen e Ambasadorit Kastriot Robo dhe punonjesve të tjerë të Ambasadës Shqiptare në Londër për ndihmën e dhënë në organizimin e kësaj pritje me studentët shqiptarë  është shprehur studenti Alban Bytyqi njëkohësisht antarë i bordit të MJAFT! London Club Më tej Bytyqi u shpreh se  Ne nuk duam të shprehim preferenca partiake sepse përfaqesojmë shoqërine civile, por jemi te gatshëm të bashkëpunojmë me këdo për t'i sherbyer mbarë shqiptarëve kudo që të jenë.

Në këtë aktivitet MJAFT! London Club  gjeti mbështetje edhe nga pronari i  Bar KOHA ne qendër te Londrës, z Fadil Maqedonsi  që ofroi ambjentet e tij falas për të argëtuar studentët e pranishëm në pritjen e  Ambasadës Shqiptare  pas takimit zyrtar.

----------

